# Test Kits



## Tresbling (5 Jul 2008)

What are the best test kits available in the UK for NO3, NO2 and PO4?

I am interested in testing water in a eutrophic freshwater lake as part of a water monitoring project, and thought you lot would be the guys to ask. Are the cheap 'dip strips' accurate enough? I assume individual kits would be best, but are there any makes to avoid?

Are there any scientific papers on the subject?

Any help much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## GreenNeedle (5 Jul 2008)

P will be the most problematic.  cheap hobby kits are highly inaccurate on P.

Most of us don't test at all!!!  Some do for research sake.

Andy


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (5 Jul 2008)

one of the biggest problems we have in this hobby is the quality of our test kits. This is the reason most of us use the Estimative Index dosing regime for out planted tanks.  As Tom Barr developed the method, the need for test kits was reduced.. and as the schedule became more tested, practically removed.

If you're looking to carry out any proper scientific studies in that area, simple hobby test kits probably arent going to cut the mustard as they have a huge margin for error.  Some are more accurate than others, but as Ive not used one for so long now Id have no idea which would do you best.  It very much would depend on just what you have in mind.  The gap between hobbiest kits to lab kits is enormous.


----------



## Ed Seeley (7 Jul 2008)

A lab grade kit with a colorimeter is what we used at Uni for similar studies.  The colorimeter gave accurate readings of the colour given by the reaction.


----------



## George Farmer (7 Jul 2008)

Hi

You may find this link useful

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/water ... t-kit.html


----------



## peely (7 Apr 2009)

So what are the better kits?

Saltwater = Salifert.
Freshwater = ????????


----------

